# China Riding Crest of Car Boom



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

China's car sales hit a monthly high of 1.1 million in March.

More...


----------



## china2060 (Mar 26, 2009)

yes, it's quite a big bong, with lithium battery develops soon and national policy support, the speed for EV will also develop very soon. 

[email protected]

www.skyenergy.com.cn


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I believe you. Its almost a gold rush. Most of the cars are small and underpowered by western standards, but with so many building cars its only a matter of time before they are able to perform well enough to be exported for more than just low speed vehicles.

China is certainly running a big experiment and it will be interesting to see if it pays off. It seems that it already is when it comes to LiFePO4 batteries.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

*china2060*

I tried replying to your private message but your settings do not allow. I tried sending you an Email through the forum. Let me know if you got it.


----------

